# sat. POC over night to falcon



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

need one or two more for overnite trip to falcon. leaving sat. am return sun.pm
jigging for blackfin tuna and amberjack! call 254 482 0088 cost around 200 thanks.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Charlie,
How did you guys do?


----------

